
The signs of atrophied social skills, caused by Covid-19 - tekdude
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/01/sunday-review/coronavirus-socially-awkward.html
======
biql
I am surprised by how precise the description of symptoms is. Hyper vigilance,
anxiety, avoidance, taking things too seriously, I could definitely relate to
that as someone who has been having very little social interactions during
this period.

